# Meg  senior session



## Christie Photo (Aug 5, 2010)

Some sessions are harder than others...  this one was a breeze.
I'd love to hear some critiques.  Thanks much.

-Pete



1.







2.






3.






4.






5.






6.






7.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 5, 2010)

I really like your background control on all the outdoor location shots. She's a very attractive young lady, with no tattoos, no flyaway hair, no exposed bra straps, no nose rings, no lip piercings, and very simple,minimal accessories. You did a good job of showing her at this special stage in her life. She appears well at-ease throughout the entire set, and that really comes across. Photos 2,5,and 6 appear a bit, just a bit low in contrast on my monitor, almost like they were shot on VPS, while the last shot has a slightly more-contrasty look that I prefer.

The last photo, of her seated in luscious green grass,with the background composed of a rustic log fence and unobtrusive woodlands behind the fence, is a good example of a horizontal framing and horizontal composition that actually makes sense! I think many younger photographers here could take a really good,long look at how in the last photo, you utilized the entire horizontal space--for at least two good reasons, with the first being that the subject of the portrait is the girl, and she is wider than she is tall, and the second reason being that the location behind her is part of an *interesting* and *well-composed*, controlled background. Not some boring, out of focus, black-shadows that add nothing at all, but a really interesting location, that looks nice! With the entire person placed into a location.


----------



## RMThompson (Aug 5, 2010)

While I am not fond of #2, the rest are simply beautiful.

The light control throughout was awesome, and unlike another senior session I saw on this website earlier - You can see the subjects personality come through.

In some the smile seems a BIT forced, but in others its spot on. However, I am hypersensetive to smiles, being somewhat of an expert on girls smiling (hey it's my job!)


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Aug 5, 2010)

Derrel said:


> I really like your background control on all the outdoor location shots. She's a very attractive young lady, with no tattoos, no flyaway hair, no exposed bra straps, no nose rings, no lip piercings, and very simple,minimal accessories. You did a good job of showing her at this special stage in her life. She appears well at-ease throughout the entire set, and that really comes across. Photos 2,5,and 6 appear a bit, just a bit low in contrast on my monitor, almost like they were shot on VPS, while the last shot has a slightly more-contrasty look that I prefer.
> 
> The last photo, of her seated in luscious green grass,with the background composed of a rustic log fence and unobtrusive woodlands behind the fence, is a good example of a horizontal framing and horizontal composition that actually makes sense! I think many younger photographers here could take a really good,long look at how in the last photo, you utilized the entire horizontal space--for at least two good reasons, with the first being that the subject of the portrait is the girl, and she is wider than she is tall, and the second reason being that the location behind her is part of an *interesting* and *well-composed*, controlled background. Not some boring, out of focus, black-shadows that add nothing at all, but a really interesting location, that looks nice! With the entire person placed into a location.



+1.

Love 6. and 7.:thumbup: Fantastic job on these! I bet her mothers pleased!


----------



## Flash Harry (Aug 6, 2010)

All but no.2, the background in focus is detracting from the shot, get her further from it, smooth it out and light it differently if you have the gear. H


----------



## Don Kondra (Aug 6, 2010)

Very Nice to see your work Pete.

You should know better than to post a wack of images and ask for C & C 

If I may add to what has been said... 

In #3 the pose isn't exactly natural but she seems very comfortable with it, nice smile, eye catchlights, hair out of the way and the dress nicely frames her face.

Would like to see the background white.  After back and forthing I think I prefer this shot over the more formal presentation and processing of #1.  

#5 same on the pose, etc.  For me the crop is just right.  There is some space above her head and below her elbows.  The perspective is close enough that her personality comes through.

Thanks much for sharing.

Cheers, Don


----------



## Christie Photo (Aug 6, 2010)

Derrel...  thanks for taking time with a concise critique.

Thanks to everyone for the feedback!

-Pete


----------



## Christie Photo (Aug 6, 2010)

Don Kondra said:


> You should know better than to post a wack of images and ask for C & C



Heh heh....  ya got me there!  It's a peeve of mine.

Thanks, Don, for sharing your thoughts!

-Pete


----------



## kric2schaam626 (Aug 6, 2010)

Derrel said:


> I think many younger photographers here could take a really good,long look at how in the last photo, you utilized the entire horizontal space--for at least two good reasons, with the first being that the subject of the portrait is the girl, and she is wider than she is tall, and the second reason being that the location behind her is part of an *interesting* and *well-composed*, controlled background. Not some boring, out of focus, black-shadows that add nothing at all, but a really interesting location, that looks nice! With the entire person placed into a location.



Ok, I'm looking! :lmao:


----------



## Aayria (Aug 6, 2010)

These are lovely! I like how you tastefully brought out the natural colors and tones, without any bit of "fake-ness" to your editing.  The horizontal framing is nice on the last one, and I like your choice of DOF on the fence.  I wonder if it might have been improved to move her more to the left of the frame, though?  So you have more of the fence trailing into the background, with your subject to the side rather than right in the middle?  That could just be my preference though, it's still a lovely shot. =)


----------



## Early (Aug 8, 2010)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> I bet her mothers pleased!


I'll bet her dad's even more pleased.

Whew!  It's hard to critique any of these.  Beautiful shots, beautiful girl.  My only gripe is the smiles look pasted on in a couple of them, or maybe it's because they are so similar, it just seems that way.

PS  Maybe try to re-crop 6 and 7 slightly, very slightly, so that there's more frame in front of the girl.


----------



## jkleinhe (Aug 9, 2010)

I agree with Aayria, I would like to have seen her positioned just a bit more the to the left in the last image, but a lovely image none the less.  My only other suggestion would be in #3 to have somehow included her legs and shoes in the picture.  It is obvious from the tutu that she is a dancer however, I feel that the shoes are such an intricate part of the whole ensemble.  All of your images are very well done.  She looks like a fabulous model to work with...truly a natural!


----------



## rub (Aug 9, 2010)

Great set!  I am not as fond of 1 & 2 as I am the rest.  One thing I do notice though, is that in many of the images her posture isn't the best, and I think the images could have looked better with proper posture.  

Great work!


----------



## artoledo (Aug 10, 2010)

I think you did a fantastic job on these! My only CC would be on #4. Her face seems a tad bit out of focus. But overall, amazing!


----------



## Christie Photo (Aug 10, 2010)

jkleinhe said:


> My only other suggestion would be in #3 to have somehow included her legs and shoes in the picture.  It is obvious from the tutu that she is a dancer however, I feel that the shoes are such an intricate part of the whole ensemble.



Good thought.  The thing is, in this pose she is actually doing the splits.  She had me doing SO much of her in her dance stuff, I was pretty much losing interest.  So this one is an afterthought, cropped in pretty close.  I do like your thinking.  The shoes would have been nice.

And thanks too for all you kind words!

-Pete


----------



## Christie Photo (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks EVERYONE for taking time to comment.  I'm grateful for all your suggestions.

-Pete


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 10, 2010)

Excellent work, as usual.  Of note; the backgrounds are well controlled (as Derrel mentioned) and I also like that each photo has a nice light ratio on her face.  

I tried a different crop for #3.  The square shape of her arms seemed to be asking for a square crop.


----------



## Christie Photo (Aug 10, 2010)

Big Mike said:


> I tried a different crop for #3.  The square shape of her arms seemed to be asking for a square crop.



Another good thought!  I might try the same with a bit of rotation.

-Pete


----------



## DanFinePhotography (Aug 13, 2010)

These are GREAT with #3 as well as #5 being my personal favorites due to the lighting and pose as well as exposure control. GREAT work !!!!


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Aug 18, 2010)

Super duper love number 3!  lighting is very nice in all of them


----------



## Christie Photo (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks, Dan and Kathi.

-Pete


----------



## ghache (Aug 19, 2010)

They look really good! 

except for #2, its a personal preference but i never liked background with wrinkles in them.


----------



## NateS (Aug 19, 2010)

I guess I'm the odd one that likes number 2..great playful pose that you can tell she is having a lot of fun.  I also love 4 and 5 as two of my favs....all are great shots though.


----------



## njw1224 (Aug 20, 2010)

Generally I think they're great shots that the client will be thrilled with. I just want to see a hair light in the studio shots. Since she's dark haired, it definitely would have helped. For the outdoor shots, they just seem to need a touch more fill light - a soft reflector, fill flash (very little), something. The shadows just seem a wee-bit dark/muddy to me. Just a touch of fill would have cleaned up the tones in the outdoor shots a bit.


----------



## Nobleman201 (Aug 20, 2010)

She would be quite the catch for the right guy!


----------



## tmkc (Sep 3, 2010)

I really like 3 and 7...
2 looks too posed, 4 is too shadowy...1 is good, but 3 is better (with the same smile)...

only CC i have is what others have said about angling her more to the left in pose 7...
as for 6...personally, i woulda had her in those flowers, maybe smelling one, cause she seems likea flowery sort of person, and she tends to have a similar smile in most of the shots...

that being said, they are great pictures!


----------

